# Need help going back to stock!



## skimphish (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello all,

This was my first time rooting, and the actual ROOTING part was fine, worked like a champ using the New Users Guide. Went to install the InfinityROM, got it all done, didnt care much for it, so I decided I would like to go back to stock ROM. The problem is, however, the phone now wont pick up the USB cord so I can put the stock ROM on the SD card and open up the ZIP file through the SD. I have tried using a writeup over from chargeforums.com and ODIN keeps failing. Im kinda at a loss right now. I was going to use a SD card adapter, but for some reason the one I have isnt wanting to work with this SD card. HELP!

When ODIN fails it comes up saying "Can't open the seriel(COM) port"


----------



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

If Odin won't connect I'm not sure this will either but follow the instructions on this site for going back to stock using the Samsung Flash Utility. There's several tabs across the top of the webpage. One is for going back to stock EE4 and has detailed instructions, you'll want the third set. There's also a downloads and files tab where you can get all the stuff.

http://www.toms-world.org/android/


----------



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

double post, sorry


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

If you're able to Odin, you should just be able to flash the file in this post: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11323-odinromep4dfactory-full-factory-restore-236-with-radio-unrooted-12711/

If you can't even get the phone to be recognized in Odin, try a new USB cable or port.


----------



## skimphish (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok, got it all figured out. Got the SD card adapter to work and ODIN to pick it up, installed Gummycharged on it, it wouldnt boot all the way, figured out that was due to the files I had put back on it so it wasnt rooted, put the rooted files back on, now Im back to just rooted gingerbread. So now Im looking for another ROM.... lol. Trying to find something along the lines of GB, because I do like it, I would just like to be able to delete all the bloatware. InfinityROM just wasnt doing it for me...


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

skimphish said:


> Ok, got it all figured out. Got the SD card adapter to work and ODIN to pick it up, installed Gummycharged on it, it wouldnt boot all the way, figured out that was due to the files I had put back on it so it wasnt rooted, put the rooted files back on, now Im back to just rooted gingerbread. So now Im looking for another ROM.... lol. Trying to find something along the lines of GB, because I do like it, I would just like to be able to delete all the bloatware. InfinityROM just wasnt doing it for me...


You can debloat yourself. If you have Titanium Backup, you can freeze and uninstall system apps from the interface. If you don't, you can still rename/remove the apks from /system/apps. Eiother way, make backups, be careful, only mess with apps when you know what they are, and only mess with a few at a time.


----------

